# Help with error message



## 9MikeMike (Aug 27, 2022)

Hi Guys. Does anybody know what this error message means?
Trying to install a game but this is the second time I am seeing this.
Windows 7 64bit. Please ask if you need any specific info.
How do I attach image btw?

LowLevelfatalError [File:Unknown] [Line 258]
Direct3DDevice ->Create Unordered Access View (Texture->GetResource(),&UAV
Desc,(ID3D11 Unordered Access View**) Unordered Access Review.
GetInitReference()) failed

Thank you


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

9MikeMike said:


> Hi Guys. Does anybody know what this error message means?
> Trying to install a game but this is the second time I am seeing this.
> Windows 7 64bit. Please ask if you need any specific info.
> Thank you


what error message?


----------



## 9MikeMike (Aug 27, 2022)

Woa, you're quick on the draw 

I added the error line. Second part of message is address of error and suffix "with error E_INVALIDARG"


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

9MikeMike said:


> Woa, you're quick on the draw
> 
> I added the error line. Second part of message is address of error and suffix "with error E_INVALIDARG"


just at an initial glance at a google search of the E_INVALIDARG it may be you don't have sufficient storage space for the game to operate.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 27, 2022)

Might want to check to see if your drivers are up to date also. Since you are on Windows 7 that might be difficult but should be available on your graphic cards website.

Direct3D Device error is often because of the drivers.


----------



## sch404 (Aug 27, 2022)

According to Microsoft Windows Support found at https://support.microsoft.com/en-us that error message is saying, "The program you are trying to install is incompatible with your version of Windows. Any further attempts to install this program will result in your computer turning into a smoking pile of charred rubble. Please let us know if this help was useful by checking this box.  If this help was not useful, please check the following box  and tell us how we can improve our customer service.  Thank you! The Microsoft team.


----------



## 9MikeMike (Aug 27, 2022)

Thanks for the replies. My initial research also pointed to both storage and drivers.
I double checked but both seemed not to apply as drivers are updated and space sufficient.
As mentioned above, I suspected a W10 and/or Direct12 issue.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

may i ask what game and what kind of computer?


----------



## 9MikeMike (Aug 27, 2022)

It's a digital copy of The Way of the Hunter.
Computer is desktop, self build - Intel 5 Lynfield 750 - 16Gb - AMI Radeon 550 4 Gb
Been running for 10 yrs - don't need much else 
But it may be a bit long in the tooth for newer apps, games, etc.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

9MikeMike said:


> It's a digital copy of The Way of the Hunter.
> Computer is desktop, self build - Intel 5 Lynfield 750 - 16Gb - AMI Radeon 550 4 Gb
> Been running for 10 yrs - don't need much else
> But it may be a bit long in the tooth for newer apps, games, etc.


could be. some of the newer games make the pc's run kinda hot too.


----------



## kburra (Aug 28, 2022)

Way of the Hunter Minimum Requirements​
Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system
*OS:* 64bit OS – Windows 10
*Processor:* AMD Ryzen 3 3100 / Intel Core i3-8100
*Memory:* 8 GB RAM
*Graphics:* GeForce GTX 960 / Radeon R9 380
*DirectX:* Version 11
*Storage:* 15 GB available space
Way of the Hunter Recommended Requirements​
Requires a 64-bit processor and operating system
*OS:* 64bit OS – Windows 10
*Processor:* Intel i7 quad-core
*Memory:* 16 GB RAM
*Graphics:* NVidia GTX 2070 Super 8GB VRAM
*DirectX:* Version 11
*Storage:* 15 GB available space


----------



## 9MikeMike (Aug 28, 2022)

I've got an aftermarket Coolermaster on CPU and all in a mini server case. Lots of air, dust too
after a while, but temps looks normal. (Anti-jinx deployed )

Surprisingly, I've seen same reqs on games that I can run. So I keep fiddling in hope...

Thanks for the help, guys. Curiosity was more the thing here than the game as I've never seen that
kind of message before. Got plenty others on my "still to play/finish" list.


----------

